# Break in on P9



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

So with my new P9, I went to the range a couple nights ago and put 200 rounds of PMC through, and had one FTF at around #30 or so, but not a gliche otherwise. 

1. My question is how many rounds are sufficient for the break in? I read 200 in the Kahr manual, but should I put another couple hundred through?

2. What is a good hollowpoint for carry?

3. are there any 'fluff and buff' points that I should do, or is a break in sufficient? 

4. One thing that's a little annoying is the slide pin that is very hard to get out when breaking down the gun. should I try putting a polish on the shaft of that piece?


Thanks!! Love the gun, by the way


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

PICS, PICS, PICS....:watching:


----------



## tonyjh (Dec 31, 2008)

OP, be sure to put a couple of boxes of the ammo you intend to use for defense through your new P9, just to make sure it's 100% reliable with it. Most of your well-known hollowpoint ammo will do the job on impact - just make sure your particular gun likes it. I prefer Cor-Bon 115-gr. +p JHP.
As for the takedown pin, mine was a little stiff at first, but it's loosened up enough to the point that I can line up the little ticks and simply push out the pin with my finger - no problem at all. As a proud owner of a P9, I think you've made an excellent choice, and I wish you good luck, and happy shooting with it! I hope you never have to use it in self-defense.
Tony


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

tonyjh said:


> As for the takedown pin, mine was a little stiff at first, but it's loosened up enough to the point that I can line up the little ticks and simply push out the pin with my finger - no problem at all. As a proud owner of a P9, I think you've made an excellent choice, and I wish you good luck, and happy shooting with it! I hope you never have to use it in self-defense.


Thank you Tony, I agree. I simply wanted something that I could feel comfortable carrying on a daily basis, and this P9 fits very nicely, which is a far cry from the charlie horse in my waist I would have from trying to pack my XD 40. I'd rather have the .40 cal in a situation, but as i read in a post once "the 9mm that you carried is better than the 40 or 45 that you left at home." I feel very comfortable with this gun, not to mention it's a tack driver!

When compared to the Walther that I also considered, the P9 feels very comfortable in my hand. That Walther's handle is very long, front to back, and felt kinda goofy to me. Besides that, the Kahr is far sexier, and that's half the fun- looking at them!


----------



## wampus (Nov 17, 2008)

I put about 250 rounds through mine, but it functioned perfectly after the first 100 or so. I carry Hornady 124 gr. +P hydroshoks. There are lots of great self defense rounds out there. just make sure that the round functions 100% in your pistol. One round that I like, that you don't hear much about anymore is the +P Winchester Silvertip. It's an oldie but a goodie and very reasonably priced. As far as fluff and buff is concerned there isn't much. Clean it well when you first get it and keep it lubed. I use Militec on the moving parts and lithium grease everywhere metal scrapes on metal, slide rails, barrel and so on. I also clean my weapons every time I fire them. It amazes me that someone will spend $800+ on a weapon, buy expensive self defense ammo at $30 bucks for a box of 20 and then put a dirty weapon in a holster and carry it on the street where their life might depend on it. Is your life worth so little that you can't spend 15 minutes cleaning your weapon when you fire it. Don't worry about the take down lever/ slide stop. Most of them are pretty tight at first and then loosen up with use. KAHR pistols are great enjoy yours.


----------



## wampus (Nov 17, 2008)

Sorry about my mistake in my previous post. I carry 124 gr +P Hornady XTPs, Federal hydroshoks are what I carry in my .45. Sorry for the confusion ( it is 1:00 in the morning)


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

got it, Thanks!!


----------



## TopGlock (Mar 1, 2009)

WINCHESTER 124 GRAIN SXT +P, do you want a double tap in the chest with a pair of these bad boys?


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Top Glock, what do those run a box and where did ya get 'em?


----------



## TopGlock (Mar 1, 2009)

$30 something at marksman


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

thats a cool looking spent slug! How do they shoot? Propably kinda a stupid question, but i've never shot a hollowpoint, only lots of FMJ


----------



## TopGlock (Mar 1, 2009)

Hollow's are usually more acurate, this one is spot on. The recoil with the +p is noticably more snappy, but unless your a 6 week old infant it shouldn't matter. :anim_lol: they were designed not only to deliver the standard mushrooming effect into the corpse, but also deliver the additional lacerating damage from the 6 talons into the death hole (SXT= Supreme Expansion Talon= aka "Black Talons"= aka "Cop Killers") I think they're the best LOL BTW my extreme lingo is for comic relief people


----------

